
Mini-Microsoft: Microsoft Annual Review 2010 - aaronbrethorst
http://minimsft.blogspot.com/2010/09/microsoft-annual-review-2010.html
======
aaronbrethorst
The post itself isn't very meaty, but the comments are illuminating.

~~~
chollida1
I agree. The comments were worth it, just to learn how the Microsoft
compensation structure works.

